

 David Grant aka Starchy’s Unusually Exciting Resumé - shashashasha
https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1YY1btK2kvl4CneWcMhVPhfPa0M78fl3rppbbD4OjJx4&pli=1

======
patrickyeon
I assume (but assumptions have bitten me before) nobody likes boring resumes.
Can anybody provide some feedback with respect to the tone of this resume?
Does it say "good-humoured employee who can still enjoy himself while playing
by the rules", or is it more "this guy doesn't take his job hunt seriously"?

~~~
starchy
FWIW, this resume got me an offer on my dream job (the contract isn't signed
yet, so I don't want to say what/where). I can't say for sure I wouldn't have
pulled it off with a boring one, but it sounded like it helped get my foot in
the door.

If I wanted to work at, say, a bank, or a military contractor, or a big-
whatever consulting douchery, I wouldn't have bothered. Since I want to work
with smart, creative, like-minded people, I thought expressing my own
personality more honestly than on my old resume might be a good approach.

